# [Review] Cooltek Antiphon



## Panagianus (3. August 2014)

[SIZE=+2]*Review/ Test zum Cooltek Antiphon*[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+1]1. Vorwort​[/SIZE]

Heute werde ich das Cooltek Antiphon testen, dabei handelt es sich um ein komplett schallgedämmtes Gehäuse, diese geraten immer mehr in den Trend. Das Cooltek Antiphon ist besonders wegen des niedrigen Preises und der trotzdem großen Ausstattung interessant. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Lesen und freue mich auf Euer Feedback.

[SIZE=+1]2. Verpackung und Lieferumfang​[/SIZE]

Die Verpackung ist, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, weiß und mit allen wichtigen Informationen zum Gehäuse bedruckt. Außerdem ist sie nicht größer als sie zwingend sein muss was ich sehr positiv finde. Im Lieferumfang befindet sich eine deutschsprachige Bedienungsanleitung, welche sehr detailliert ist, somit sollte der Einbau, welcher sowieso schon sehr unkompliziert ausfällt, auf keinen Fall zum Problem werden. Außerdem sind enthalten: Schraubenlose Halteschienen für Festplatten und Laufwerke, Kalbelbinder, Abstandhalter zum Mainboard, schrauben für Netzteil, Grafikkarte und co, und ein 2 4-Pin zu 8-Pin Adapter welcher scheinbar für die Grafikkarte gedacht ist, warum auch immer dieser beim Gehäuse beiliegt.

[SIZE=+1]3. Design​[/SIZE]

Das Gehäuse  besteht komplett aus Metall, welches Schwarz und matt lackiert ist, nur die Front besteht aus gebürstetem Aluminium. Durch die dunkle Farbe ist das Gehäuse sehr schlicht und fällt unterm Schreibtisch kaum auf, es ist abgesehen von einem kleinen Kontrolllämpchen was immer blau leuchtet wenn der Pc an ist auch nicht beleuchtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1]4. Verarbeitung und Qualität​[/SIZE]

Das Gehäuse ist allgemein gut verarbeitet und macht einen edlen Eindruck, dieser bestätigt sich auch bei genauerem Hinsehen. Lediglich die Gummiauskleidungen der Löcher für das Kabelmanagement sind nur aufgesteckt und lösen sich beim Durchführen der Kabel sofort. Alle Teile sind sehr stabil, auch die Frontklappe ist fest und hält viel aus, obwohl diese auf den ersten Blick etwas anderes vermuten lässt. 

[SIZE=+1]5. Ausstattung​[/SIZE]

Das Frontpanel besitzt 2 Usb 3.0 Anschlüsse und Kopfhörer Ausgang sowie Mikrofon Eingang. Außerdem befindet sich unten an der Front die dreistufige Lüftersteuerung, auf welche ich später noch genauer eingehen werde. Darüber befinden sich 2 120mm Lüfter, an der Rückseite befindet sich ebenfalls ein 120mm Lüfter, auf die Lüfter werde ich später noch genauer eingehen. Vor diesen befindet sich ein herausnehmbarer Staubfilter. Für eine interne Wasserkühlung ist kein Platz, an der Rückseite befinden sich jedoch 2 Schlauch Ein- beziehungsweise Ausgänge, sodass eine externe Wasserkühlung montiert werden kann. Das gesamte Gehäuse ist rundum mit Dämmmaterial ausgekleidet (insgesamt 1,32 kg), so kommt es auf ein Gesamtgewicht von 8kg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1]6. Einbau​[/SIZE]

Die verbaute Hardware: Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 450W – Xeon E3 1230v3 – Msi gtx 770 – Msi g45 Gaming – Thermalright True spirit 90m – Cooltek antiphon – Samsung 830 pro 256gb – crucial m500 250gb – crucial ballistix sport 8gb.                                                                                                                                                                 Der Einbau dieser Hardware verlief Problemlos. Zu den Einbau-möglichkeiten: Es können je 4 2,5 – und 3,5 Zoll Laufwerke verbaut werden, außerdem noch 3 5,25 Zoll Laufwerke. Grafikkarten passen bis zu einer Länge von 320mm ins Gehäuse, damit sollte nahezu jede Grafikkarte passen. Anders sieht es bei dem Cpu-Kühler aus, hier muss ein Modell unter 160mm gewählt werden. Somit ist es sehr schwer viel Kühlleistung ohne große Lautstärke zu erhalten. Auch eine interne Wasserkühlung kann man nicht verbauen da kein Platz für Radiatoren ist. Nur der Einbau einer externen Wasserkühlung ist über 2 Schlauch Ein- beziehungsweise Ausgänge an der Rückseite des Gehäuses möglich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1]6. Kabelmanagement​[/SIZE]

Auf das Kabelmanagement werde ich genauer eingehen, da ich es sehr wichtig finde.. An sich ist es sehr gut durchdacht, die Löcher sind so platziert, dass alle Kabel lang genug sind um hinten herum verlegt zu werden. Vor der Rückwand sind allerdings lediglich 13mm Platz. Unter Druck sind bis zu 16mm möglich. Dass führt dazu, dass das Gehäuse kaum zu schließen ist. Noch schwerer wird es wenn man viele Laufwerke montiert hat, dann ist es fast nicht möglich alle Kabel hinten rum zu verlegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SIZE=+1]7.Kühlung und Lüftersteuerung​[/SIZE]

Die Lüfter an sich sind relative leise, allerdings über die eingebaute Lüftersteuerung nicht gut zu Steuern. Die Lüftersteuerung ist neben dem geringen Platz vor der Gehäuserückwand das Einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe. Bei ihr gibt es drei Stufen: Aus, 5V (fast unhörbar) und 12V, dabei sind die Lüfter so laut wie eine Flugzeugturbine. Die Lüfter lassen sich nicht separat steuern.  Nun zum Test der Lüfter. Die Testhardware: Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 450W – Xeon E3 1230v3 – Msi gtx 770 – Msi g45 Gaming – Thermalright True spirit 90m – cooltek antiphon – Samsung 830 pro 256gb – crucial m500 250gb – crucial ballistix sport 8gb.
Im Folgenden seht ihr ein Diagramm um den Nutzen der Lüfter in verschiedenen Modi dazustellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Temperatur der Cpu unter Prime95, Wert nach 5 Minuten, in Grad Celsius bei geschlossenem Gehäuse. Cpu: Xeon E3 1230V3 @1,12V Cpu-Kühler: Thermalright True spirit 90m @1000rpm

Ich lasse die Lüfter immer auf 5 Volt laufen, da sie dann so leise sind dass ich sie selbst beim Schlafen (Pc steht im gleichen Zimmer in dem ich schlafe) nicht wahrnehme. 12V ist so laut dass mir der Nutzen zu gering ist um den Lärm zu ertragen.

[SIZE=+1]8. Pro/ Contra​[/SIZE]
Pro:                                                                                                                                                                                                           
+ gutes P/L Verhältnis                                                                                                                                                                         
+ Dämmung                                                                                                                                                                                                 
+ Viel Platz für Laufwerke und Steckkarten
Contra:                                                                                                                                                                                                         
- wenig Platz für Kabel und den Cpu-Kühler                                                                                                                                             
- undurchdachte Lüftersteuerung

[SIZE=+1]8. Fazit​[/SIZE]
Abschließend last sich sagen, dass das Cooltek Antiphon zu einem Pries von 60 Euro durchaus zu empfehlen ist. Es enthält viele Features die in dieser Preisklasse nur selten anzutreffen sind. Auch die Dämmung ist daher außergewöhnlich. Daher eine klare Kaufempfehlung von mir.
Die Bilder zur Verpackung und dem Lieferumfang habe ich vergessen aufzunehmen, reiche sie nach wenn ich wieder nach Hause komme.

So, das war´s mit meinem zweiten Review, ich hoffe es hat Euch gefallen. Ich freue mich auf Euer Feedback


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. August 2014)

Schönes Review!daumen

Das gehäuse scheint für das geld nicht schlecht zu sein.

Mfg


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Schickes Review.

Ein Tipp: Lass zwischen den Zwischenüberschriften und den dazugehörigen Texten mal eine Zeile frei.

Zudem: Ich werde mir das Gehäuse kaufen, bin so oder so schon auf der Suche nach einem schlichten und gut aussehenden Gehäuse bis 65 Euro und dieses hier passt daher perfekt 

Danke das du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast


----------



## Panagianus (3. August 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Schickes Review.  Ein Tipp: Lass zwischen den Zwischenüberschriften und den dazugehörigen Texten mal eine Zeile frei.  Zudem: Ich werde mir das Gehäuse kaufen, bin so oder so schon auf der Suche nach einem schlichten und gut aussehenden Gehäuse bis 65 Euro und dieses hier passt daher perfekt   Danke das du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast


 Ok danke werde ich machen wenn ich wieder an den Pc komme genau wie die restlichen Bilder (is leider erst in ner Woche) Du scheinst dir ja alles zu kaufen was ich test 
Edit: Hat einer ne Idee was ich als nächstes testen soll? (Würde dann beim Hersteller ne Anfrage machen) ich habe für dem nächst ne gtx 770 eingeplant, (die hab ich schon) kann aber bissl dauern da ich erstmal im Urlaub bin.


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Alles klar.

Das liegt daran, dass ich mir bei Geizhals zwar alle Gehäuse rausgesucht habe die bis 65 Euro kosten, deines aber nicht angezeigt wurde ( ich habe ja extra nur auf schlicht aussehende geguckt )


----------



## Caduzzz (3. August 2014)

Riview

 ..aber/und 23mm Platz auf der Rückseite für KM finde ich ziemlich gut. Da gibt es weit teurere Modelle und Hersteller, die wesentlich weniger haben. Einfach die Kabel mit mehr sanftem Nachdruck in Form bringen, Kabelbinder benutzen, sauberer verlegen.


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Das stimmt. Manche haben sogar nur 1,3cm Platz 

Also mit 2,3cm ist man doch perfekt im Rahmen


----------



## Panagianus (3. August 2014)

Oh ich meinte 1.3 cm hab mich verschrieben unter Druck (also im geschlossenen Zustand sind es dann 1.6 Danke für den Tipp werde ich verbessern wenn ich wieder am Pc bin


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Okay 

Schade, 2,3 wären perfekt


----------



## facehugger (3. August 2014)

Netter Test Dann stimmt die Geizhals-Angabe also mal wieder nicht, nachdem man(n) im Antiphon CPU-Freezer bis zu 160mm Höhe verbauen kann oder hast du dich nur verschrieben. 

Zitat: _"hier muss ein Modell unter 150mm gewählt werden"_...

Gruß


----------



## Panagianus (3. August 2014)

o.o das sind tatsächlich 160mm sry gestern Abend wars schon 11:300h ändere ich dann auch danke für den tipp


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Also passen 160'er problemlos rein, ja?


----------



## facehugger (3. August 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Also passen 160'er problemlos rein, ja?


Laut Geizhals schon Aber warten wir besser auf den TE. Beim Sharkoon T28 und dem Macho gabs ja auch Platzprobleme, obwohl das T28 ja angeblich CPU-Freezer bis 165mm aufnehmen sollte. Die Einbauhöhe musste dann auf 160mm gesenkt werden...

Gruß


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Laut Geizhals schon Aber warten wir auf den TE...
> 
> Gruß



Pangi hat doch über mir schon was geschrieben 

Geizhals hat mich bei Angaben schon oftmal im Stich gelassen..


----------



## facehugger (3. August 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Geizhals hat mich bei Angaben schon oftmal im Stich gelassen..


Jap, hab meinen Post schon editiert.

Gruß


----------



## Panagianus (3. August 2014)

ich hab jetzt 158 gemessen sind denke ich mal 160 ohne dämmung. Sollte also mit Druck gehen. Hab jetzt 160 in den Test ufgenommen


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Ah, sehe es.

Echr unschön das sowas so oft passiert. Ich setze daher gerne auf Top Blower 

Die Dämmung befindet sich ja auch am linken Seitenteil, ja?

Stimmt, daher dann die 158.


----------



## Panagianus (3. August 2014)

Ja überall is die Dämmung. Laut berichten soll nen macho (160mm) mit Druck reinpassen. Ich würde aber eher nen kleineren nehmen


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Alles klar.

Ja, dass mit dem Druck ist immer so eine Sache, dass würde ich ebenfalls nicht versuchen.


----------



## facehugger (3. August 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Ja überall is die Dämmung. Laut berichten soll nen macho (160mm) mit Druck reinpassen. Ich würde aber eher nen kleineren nehmen


Dann nimmt man halt den kleinen Macho, den Alpenföhn Brocken Eco/Matterhorn Pure oder den Scythe Mugen 4. Schon gibts keinen Stress

Gruß


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Stimmt 

Die sind gut verarbeitet und bieten eine super Kühlleistung.


----------



## Panagianus (3. August 2014)

Für mich reicht der Platz, man muss nur schauen wenn man starkes Oc betreiben will eventuell über mem anderes Gehäuse nachzudenken


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Ich schließe OC für mich ( vorerst ) aus.

Zudem kann man ja über eine KoWaKü nachdenken.


----------



## Panagianus (3. August 2014)

Kompaktwakü passt leider net rein. ne externe wäre aber mööglich


----------



## Goyoma (3. August 2014)

Stimmt, ich sehe gerade das oben keine Lüfterpläze sind 

Mist.


----------



## brotboy (6. August 2014)

Guter Test.
Habe dieses Gehäuse jetzt seit nem 1/4 Jahr in Betrieb, kann Dir nur zustimmen.
Der Platz an der Rückseite ist wirklich  ein bisschen knapp, aber mit abgewinkelten SATA- und Strom-Anschlüssen geht es. Ich habe übrigens alle 3,5er-Schächte belegt.
Ich drehe meine Front - Lüfter nur zum Zocken hoch, da störts nicht weiter.
Wasserkühlung intern geht aber doch, wenn auch nur für den Prozzi. Man sollte nur darauf achten, das man nur EINEN 120er Kühlkörper und Lüfter verwenden kann. Gibts von verschiedenen Firmen auch gleich im Ganzen. Dann baut man den hinteren Lüfter aus und stattdessen den Kühlkörper mit Lüfter auf der Innenseite an.
Wenn mans ganz genau machen will, kann man auch mit ner Stichsäge das gelochte Lüftergitter aussägen, das dürfte die Kühlung noch verbessern(natürlich möglichst vor Montage der Komponenten...).


----------



## Panagianus (6. August 2014)

brotboy schrieb:


> Guter Test. Habe dieses Gehäuse jetzt seit nem 1/4 Jahr in Betrieb, kann Dir nur zustimmen. Der Platz an der Rückseite ist wirklich  ein bisschen knapp, aber mit abgewinkelten SATA- und Strom-Anschlüssen geht es. Ich habe übrigens alle 3,5er-Schächte belegt. Ich drehe meine Front - Lüfter nur zum Zocken hoch, da störts nicht weiter. Wasserkühlung intern geht aber doch, wenn auch nur für den Prozzi. Man sollte nur darauf achten, das man nur EINEN 120er Kühlkörper und Lüfter verwenden kann. Gibts von verschiedenen Firmen auch gleich im Ganzen. Dann baut man den hinteren Lüfter aus und stattdessen den Kühlkörper mit Lüfter auf der Innenseite an. Wenn mans ganz genau machen will, kann man auch mit ner Stichsäge das gelochte Lüftergitter aussägen, das dürfte die Kühlung noch verbessern(natürlich möglichst vor Montage der Komponenten...).


Das geht natürlich wobei das fast an nen kleinen Kühler rankommen würde. Ich plane gerade einen Test von Kühlern bis 150mm, ich werde mich mal umsehen ob ich noch so ne kleine Wakü von Corsair oder Enermax bekommen kann, dann kann ich mal schauen was sinvoller ist.


----------



## Mic-L (7. August 2014)

Also ich besitze dieses Gehäuse bereits seid 7 Monaten und ich bin super zufrieden damit!
Die Verarbeitung ist sehr sehr gut.

Verbaut habe ich das Asus M5A99X Evo 2.0 Board mit einem FX8350 und dem Scythe Mugen 4 Kühler. Die Kombi passt auf den Millimeter hinein. Der Seitendeckel schließt ganz normal, ohne Druck, aber die Abschlußkappen der Kupferpipes liegen bündig an der Dämmung an.
Mehr geht nicht. Angegeben ist der Kühler mit 156,45mm.
Als GPU findet bei mir die ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II ausreichend Platz! Es gibt keine Probleme mit der Länge, nicht mal annähernd...

Der Rechner ist bei mir nahezu unhörber. Die eingebauten Frontlüfter habe ich gegen Arctic F12 getauscht da sie einen größeren Volumendurchsatz haben. 
Die eingebaute Lüftersateuerung nutze ich allerdings nicht. Ich habe alle Lüfter am Mainboard angeschlossen und lasse diese Temperatur abhängig regeln. 

Ich habe in der Front noch einen Staubfilter angebracht. Da mir die eingebauten Gitter zu grobmaschig erscheinen. Der Filter lässt sich aus jedem Staubsaugerzubehör zuschneiden und zwischen dem Originalen Filter und dem Lüftergitter dazwischen setzen. Er verschwindet quasi und bleibt unsichtbar.


Temperaturen: 
CPU auf 4,3Ghz laufend maximal 65°C
GPU auf 1047Mhz / Boost 1111Mhz maximal 77°C

Ich kann eine klare Kaufempfehlung geben! Das Gehäuse ist sehr wertig und edel. Das Kabelmangement bietet ausreichend Platz. 
Verbaute habe ich übrigens 3 HDD's und 2 SSD's und hatte keinerlei Probleme die Kabel ordentlich zu verlegen.

Erwehnenswert sind vielleicht noch die bereits vorhandene Festplattenentkopplung (schraubenlos), die die Montage sehr einfach und schnell gestalten.

Für den Preis finde ich das Gehäuse unschlagbar. Wer es allerdings auf seinem Tisch aufstellen will sollte die mega helle blaue Power LED lieber gleich unangeklemmt lassen. 
Sie erleuchtet nachts bei mir jedenfalls den Fußraum (auch vorteilhaft wenn man mal aufs Wc will und der Lichtschalter in der ferne liegt)


----------



## 45thFuchs (7. August 2014)

Schade ,hat mir sehr gefallen bis am ende die Front USBś ins Auge vielen.
Die Innenseite der Tür ist leider auch ziemlich hässlich  .
Ich suche immer noch nach Ersatz für das CS144af .(Knapp 10 Jahre alt )
Das vorne ganz platt ist und einen 220mm Lüfter unterstützt den ich auch nutze beim Benchen.


----------



## donma08 (14. August 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> [Für eine interne Wasserkühlung ist kein Platz, an der Rückseite befinden sich jedoch 2 Schlauch Ein- beziehungsweise Ausgänge, sodass eine externe Wasserkühlung montiert werden kann.



Ich finde das sollte noch korrigiert werden, denn sowohl im Boden als auch Rückseitig ist für je einen 120mm Radiator platz (nutze es selbst)! Ansonsten ein sehr schöner und gut strukturierter Test


----------



## Panagianus (14. August 2014)

Bin im Urlaub, werde ich zu Hause vornehmen. Ich bereite gerade einen Test zum Vergleich einer Kompaktwasserkühlung und einiger kleinerer Luftkühler vor um zu testen wie man seine Cpu in diesem Gehäuse am besten kühlt. Die Hersteller lassen sich bei der Antwort gerne mal Zeit...


----------



## donma08 (15. August 2014)

Ah, der Test hört sich sehr interessant an!!! Meiner Meinung nach geht -in diesem Gehäuse- nix über ne LuKü mit gutem Airflow (2 rein - 1 raus) ...bin gespannt!


----------

